# Rightwingers Protest Pentagon Purchase of American-Made Chevrolet Volts



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

More nonsense.

Cutting fuel consumption from $1,500 / year to $750 / year makes no sense when a) the car costs $20,000 more than another vehicle that would get mileage just as good and won't require replacing the batteries (a Volkswagen diesel) and b) the purchaser is a primary stockholder in the company building the car, which is losing money with each vehicle (won't be foolish enough to repeat the reported number, but it is clear that they are losing SOME...).

It's not "Right-Wingers" who denounce the Volt. It is anyone who happens to be fiscally responsible, a concept apparently incomprehensible to a certain faction of our society.


----------

